# Candy Filling Recipies



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

Hello Everyone,

I have been making chocolates for about a year now and enjoying it very much. I am, however, getting tired of making the same fillings. I have looked in several candy "cookbooks", but have come up with some poor results.

Does anyone know of a good book or a filling recipie that will be a winner for my patrons?

Thanks for your help.

Bella:


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I'm partial to various flavored ganaches and people usually like the texture.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Everybody get ready. I'm going to commit heresy in the next few lines.

Go to www.topsecretrecipes.com. They have many clone recipes for various candy bars and such. The fillings in those may work well or inspire you for some other good tricks.

Todd Wilbur's Top Secret Recipe Books are interesting for those sorts of things.

Phil


----------



## bella (Feb 6, 2001)

PHATCH,

You know, sometimes the simplest and more down home something is, the better it is preferred by the general public. For some reason, my patrons truly prefer the "comfort", well known recipies to the ones that use higher class ingredients and take more time to prepare.

Thanks for the info on the website too

Bella


----------

